# 125 gallon scaping and stocking



## DinoManDraves (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, I am preparing a 125 gallon for Tanganyikan (as the title suggests) cichlids. This is my plan so far-
My stocking is looking like this so far-
1. 3 White (Or black, can't decide) Altolamprologus Calvus
2. 1 pair, Neolamprologus caudopunctatus
3. 1 pair, Julidochromis regani 
4. 8 Xenotilapia, undecided as to specific species
5. 12 Cyprichromis leptosoma
6. 1 Multi colony
7. 2 synodontis lucipinnis

Any suggestions or modifications to the stocking would be greatly appreciated. :fish:

My real problem with a tank this large (Previously my largest aquarium was 90 gallons) is getting a aquascape to look aesthetically pleasing while at the same time providing a natural and effective habitat to the fish. I plan to use white/tan sand mix if possible to create the most natural of substrates available to me. The rock scaping is really what gets me confused... I have a few saved photos of Tanganyikan reefs on my computer, and it appears the rocks match the substrate in color.

I haven't been able to find many 125 gallon Tanganyikan aquarium pictures on the internet. Anyone have any suggestions for scaping?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I think you'll need to choose between the Xeno's or the multi's.... also some Xeno's just might not work in this tank.

I would dump the Syno's, they are going to camp out in someone's cave and predate on eggs and fry.

I'd increase the numbers of leptosoma.


----------



## starplayer (May 3, 2011)

Agree with Admin about the cats. Just a personal thing and dont think they add anything to the aesthetics of a tang community. Re aquascaping, well I am pretty poor at it myself. I would suggest youtube and typing tanganyikan community in the search. Additionally the rate my tank threads in the forums give good ideas. Sometimes though you compromise the quality of the aesthetics by trying to provide too many territories and the tank can then look cluttered etc. For my next tank I may do things in reverse and scape it first and when I am happy, see what territories there are and stock accordingly.


----------



## DinoManDraves (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok, found what I want to aim for with my scaping-
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... =-1&id=168

Now I just have to find a ton serpentinite rock...


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> I think you'll need to choose between the Xeno's or the multi's.... also some Xeno's just might not work in this tank.
> 
> I would dump the Syno's, they are going to camp out in someone's cave and predate on eggs and fry.
> 
> I'd increase the numbers of leptosoma.


All really good advice.

In my experience syno's always look really nice the day you add them, then you never see them again in a large tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

mccluggen said:


> In my experience syno's always look really nice the day you add them, then you never see them again in a large tank.


This is certainly very true when you have two of them. When you have say 5+ multis, or 6+ petricola they start to school and are very active. But, then they'll even be more aggressive predators.


----------



## starplayer (May 3, 2011)

The scape you linked to is nice. I know it's only a guide but 8 demos and a multi colony would demand more sand and less rock. Post a pic when you're done.


----------



## DinoManDraves (Jul 23, 2010)

starplayer said:


> The scape you linked to is nice. I know it's only a guide but 8 demos and a multi colony would demand more sand and less rock. Post a pic when you're done.


Yes, it is only a guide  I already have some modifications in plan, especially dealing with the shells I must place. I will use much more sand.

That's too bad about the Xenos. They have always been a must-keep species for me... But I'm happy with the stocking without them.

Other species I am interested in are Neolamprologus buescheri, Neolamprologus cylindricus, Neolamprologus modestus, and Neolamprologus mustax. I'm pretty sure featherfins, gobies cichlids, and Neolamprologus tretocephalus (Favorite of mine but almost certainly too aggressive)

Any input in any of these species would be appreciated.


----------



## DinoManDraves (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with Astatotilapia burtoni?


----------



## DinoManDraves (Jul 23, 2010)

I know Xenos won't work, but what about any species of callochromis?

Thanks guys for your help


----------



## starplayer (May 3, 2011)

Dinoman, curb your enthusiasm!!!!!!!!!!!
If you can pick which centrepiece fish you really want then you will get constructive advice. All the neolamps you listed are aggressive sorts, especially when spawning. I have never kept Haps so not sure about the Burtoni, though it is a nice fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The only Neolamp out of that list that might work is buescheri. They would have to be a substitute for the regani. The rest are simply too aggressive, for keeping with shell dwellers.

The reason the Xeno's would likely not work, is competition for floor space. Changing the choice from Xeno to Callochromis or featherfinds doesn't change the equation.

Tangs are much different than Malawians, they all need their territories, hence less fish per tank... except if you are doing all Tropheus or all Cyps.

The burtoni would not work. Your original list, with the modifications in my first post are pretty much pushing the limit.


----------



## DinoManDraves (Jul 23, 2010)

Fogelhund said:


> The only Neolamp out of that list that might work is buescheri. They would have to be a substitute for the regani. The rest are simply too aggressive, for keeping with shell dwellers.
> 
> The reason the Xeno's would likely not work, is competition for floor space. Changing the choice from Xeno to Callochromis or featherfinds doesn't change the equation.
> 
> ...


Sure. Thanks. I will actually probably reduce my two rock-dwellers to only calvus and julis. So how about this?
1. 1 Multi colony
2. 1 Calvus trio
3. 1 Juli pair
4. 12-18 Cyps (Of any species I can find)

And leave it that way for a while at least.

Forgive me, I don't think rationally when I have so many choices. That's why I research before.

2


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If it were me, I would swap out the regani for some transcriptus, ornatus, dickfeldi or marlieri GOMBE, and still have the caudopunctatus. The smaller species are less likely to be hyperdominant, or go after the multis.


----------



## DinoManDraves (Jul 23, 2010)

Fogelhund said:


> If it were me, I would swap out the regani for some transcriptus, ornatus, dickfeldi or marlieri GOMBE, and still have the caudopunctatus. The smaller species are less likely to be hyperdominant, or go after the multis.


Sure. It's just that i have a regani in a 20 gallon all by itself at the moment, and I would love to move him. I like marlieri better, but I really don't want to get rid of the regani. Perhaps I could do a trade locally.

I was thinking, alongside the Cyps, maybe I could do a shoal of Tang Killis- Lamprichthys tanganicanus? They certainly are a beautiful fish, but I'm sure they cost quite a bit and might be difficult to find locally. But they seem worth it


----------



## DinoManDraves (Jul 23, 2010)

Also, about the water chemistry...

In my 20 gallon, I add a specific amount of baking soda in each water change to buffer the pH... But from what I've read, salts should be added as well. So I found this recipe-
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/buffer_recipe.php
Any other advice at mimicking rift-lake conditions?

Also, what is a good stable diet for these fish? I feed my Central-Americans pellets, flakes, zucchini, corn, frozen krill and brine shrimp, and occasionally live ghost shrimp and Earth-worms.

Thanks so much for all of your help


----------



## DinoManDraves (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh yeah, one last thing. Filtration for this aquarium will most likely be a DIY sump and bio-tower. I have had great success with this system in my 90 gallon, and I plan to replicate most of the features in this aquarium.


----------

